# Official Fluval Ebi/Flora Pimp Club



## Cynth

#2...This isn't the 1st time I have been called #2


----------



## Gunplameister

hey can i join lol i have.../had a ebi till 2 weeks ago the glue that held the foam in the back let go. shot the glass one way, launched the light off to the side "thank god not in" and poped the heater and filter lines on the floor. the wife was not pleased, but the good part is i gained a extra 2" in the tank.

so now i have a 8 gallon fluval cube lol


----------



## chumlee

sure you can. its technically still an ebi lol


----------



## Cynth

Gunplameister said:


> hey can i join lol i have.../had a ebi till 2 weeks ago the glue that held the foam in the back let go. shot the glass one way, launched the light off to the side "thank god not in" and poped the heater and filter lines on the floor. the wife was not pleased, but the good part is i gained a extra 2" in the tank.
> 
> so now i have a 8 gallon fluval cube lol



That is scary! Ever since I read the back grounds have started popping off I am scared I am going to come home to a big mess and murdered shrimp via light electrocution.


----------



## chumlee

really? Thats common?

Edit: Just searched up the thread....i hope this doesn't happen to me. If the background pops off safely I wont mind but if it makes a huge mess and the glass is damaged..etc then Ill be PISSED.


----------



## Gunplameister

well this is what mine looked like before









and after...and yes the shrimp tore up most of the ground cover lol


----------



## bgssamson

chumlee said:


> really? Thats common?
> 
> Edit: Just searched up the thread....i hope this doesn't happen to me. If the background pops off safely I wont mind but if it makes a huge mess and the glass is damaged..etc then Ill be PISSED.


Which forum did you saw this thread? i just bought one but still preparing all stuff that is going in this set-up.

-Brian


----------



## chumlee

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/general-planted-tank-discussion/124500-fluval-ebi-tank.html



bgssamson said:


> Which forum did you saw this thread? i just bought one but still preparing all stuff that is going in this set-up.
> 
> -Brian


----------



## bigboij

In as well


----------



## nikegurl637

Fluval Ebi Pimp #5! 

Pics later. Just set it up.


----------



## Tim S

And I thought I was the only one who got one of these!! Havn't set it up yet though...too cold to chance shipping plants and shrimp! Whats everyone's opinion on the filter? Oh yeah, Fluval Ebi Pimp #6


----------



## bgssamson

chumlee said:


> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/general-planted-tank-discussion/124500-fluval-ebi-tank.html


Thanks for the link! I haven't set it up but check it and to my surprise it came out without any force. Looking at the back of that styro design it wasn't securely put together. My advice to members who have Ebi check and secure that background before its too late. Kuddos to the one that mentioned this problem if it wasn't from that member it could have been a disaster waiting to happen.

-Brian


----------



## Heroes

*Heater?*

What kind of heater should I use with my Flora? I'm in NY. Will a 25 watt suffice? Anyone have suggestions on a particular brand?


----------



## chumlee

Use the marina/fluval edge 25w heater. they are very sleek and keep my tank around 78. If that temp. is fine for you then it's a great choice, but the only con is that the heater doesn't have any temp controls.


----------



## aquavert

Here I am...Fluval EBI pimp #7


----------



## Senior Shrimpo

The senior esta aqui, and is Fluval Ebi Pimp #8

I just put some SSS CRS in mine. They're in heaven. I can't wait to spoil them with some Mosura stuff. Heh, they're great.


----------



## xJaypex

I guess im number 9roud:


Here is mine, just finished messing with it. Will most likely fill it up tomorrow.


----------



## chumlee

Wow, that's going to look cool. Care to let us know what you did to it to make it look like that?


----------



## xJaypex

Thanks, i just bought a rock looking background foam for 10 bucks cut it and glued it half way. Also glued the filter to the foam wall to hold it down and hide it as well. Filled some of it with extra foam on the back and just filled it up with substrate.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Geniusdudekiran is officially Fluval Ebi pimp number 10!
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/tank-journals-photo-album/125237-fluval-ebi-oebt-crs-rcs-more.html










PS how do I edit my signature? And can I change my title from "Algae grower" or do I just have to post enough until it just changes automatically or a mod changes it?


----------



## Senior Shrimpo

You can't edit your title, only donating members can do that.

Jaypex, that's really cool.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Senior Shrimpo said:


> You can't edit your title, only donating members can do that.


OK, thanks. But how do I edit my sig?


----------



## Cynth

Geniusdudekiran said:


> OK, thanks. But how do I edit my sig?


Click on User CP (upper left) then click Edit Signature (Left middle)


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Okay, thanks!


----------



## cmosh

Jay, just a question, but wouldn't putting the filter behind that foam effectively create a dead spot on the front of tank and reduce your filtration? I'm just curious, cause your idea is the closest I have seen to what I want to do when I get mine, but what I want to do is notch out the stock background and recess the filter into it to and also maybe the heater.


----------



## BetaBerry

Haven't posted in a while but I guess I am #11?


----------



## Moe

Fluval EBI Pimp #12 
Home for my Taiwan Fire Reds


----------



## Guest

Hi All,
Fluval Ebi Pimp #13
Love this tank!


----------



## ShortFin

Does your filter make noise when not dialed at full blast? I think the culprit is the cap protecting the propeller, not entirely sure though. Any ideas to get rid of the noise?


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Yes mine does this. it even does it a little even on the high blast. Hm.


----------



## chumlee

mine doesnt make the noise but i know what piece you're talking about and im pretty sure that could make noise very easily. I found that my filter looses flow very easily because i have the panty hose over it.....even when i stuff sponge into the intake it clogs. I might switch to a fluval u1 or maybe even a sponge filter. 

I cant see myself buying a canister for this thing yet. I have a couple of pumps laying around, maybe a diy canister filter is a possibility? What do you guys think about trying one of those?


----------



## bigboij

chumlee said:


> ...because i have the panty hose over it.....even when i stuff sponge into the intake it clogs. ....


Had the same problem, switch to a pair of tights that no longer fit my daughter. they have just ever so slightly larger holes compared to panty hose(still plenty small to be baby shrimp safe), but dont clog/reduce flow much. 
I've had em on for 2.5 weeks now and havn't noticed a reduced flow. Plus it gives my shrimp another place to feed the love to hang out on the portion of the tights that directly covers the slots in the filter picking at the big stuff as it come in.


----------



## ShortFin

chumlee said:


> mine doesnt make the noise but i know what piece you're talking about and im pretty sure that could make noise very easily. I found that my filter looses flow very easily because i have the panty hose over it.....even when i stuff sponge into the intake it clogs. I might switch to a fluval u1 or maybe even a sponge filter.


I too added a sponge in the first chamber, but in my case this is not the cause. I tested the head unit by itself and the noise is still there.


----------



## jmowbray

I guess I'm #14....

Here's my baby doing DSM HC first week it's been in there. I replace the light with a Finnex 26W and the filter is being replace with a Eheim 2013 I believe.


----------



## greenbox

Hi all!
Claiming Fluval Pimp #15. Just an FYI, a lot of the thermometers that come with these kits are off by 3-5 degrees.
Stock 13w light and no C02
Fauna: Shrimp only tank, cherries and OEBT's.
Mods: foam background removed, more substrate added, stocking over filter, new thermometer.
Flora: Around 10 kinds of moss and 10 plants.


----------



## hockey9999

Greenbox, looks awesome I love it! Makes me want to re-scape mine..


----------



## greenbox

Thanks hockey, if you really want to be inspired check out these Fluval tanks from a contest in Germany:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0rv51MAHkkY&feature=player_embedded


----------



## hockey9999

Wow.. those tanks are all amazing.. 

I kind of wonder what light fixture they have on them.. They look like the Fluval fixture but also kinda look like they are a different color, and way brighter.. Unless its just the video. 

Great link, thanks for sharing it!

I'm starting to regret keeping the foam background in mine.. May have to figure out how to get rid of it soon. The more I look at it, the more I hate it.


----------



## greenbox

Its just held on with a couple of spots of silicone. It pops right off and after you remove it you use a wet razor to get the silicone off. It gives you a lot more room to scape. 
I'm thinking I may need to change to an external filter this summer because the submersible adds too much heat for my shrimp.


----------



## hockey9999

I could see it making a pretty huge mess if I were to try to get rid of it without emptying the tank first.. Anyone done it? I think I would much prefer a solid black or blue background..


----------



## justin182

greenbox said:


> Thanks hockey, if you really want to be inspired check out these Fluval tanks from a contest in Germany:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0rv51MAHkkY&feature=player_embedded




There are some great looking tanks in there!


----------



## whizzle

I guess I'm #16. Got mine today


----------



## greenbox

Congrats whizzle. Post pics once you have it scaped.


----------



## cansalt

Hey I'm taking #17

Love the tank but I'm having issues with the filter. I contacted Hagen today. The pump makes a continuous grumble. Like the impeller shaft is loose. I have tested everything, including removing the impeller underwater to make sure no bubbles are trapped. It is the impeller/motor not the shroud part vibrating (at least with mine). I think eventually I'll move to an external filter.


----------



## cansalt

*My Ebi*

Here is my Ebi, hope to add some more gravel and of course shrimp soon. Removed background, I think I want to add some sort of peel and stick background or something, any suggestions?


----------



## jmowbray

vinyl is the perfect background comes in many colors.


----------



## prototyp3

jmowbray said:


> vinyl is the perfect background comes in many colors.


Any links?
I just googled some adhesive vinyl sheets, but I'm not sure the sticky side would be the same color as the finished side. Unless of course you're applying it to the inside glass... but I'd be worried about the adhesive in the water.

Also found www.tapplastics.com and they sell colored acrylic, ABS plastic, PVC sheets, etc. Maybe something like that would work?


----------



## jmowbray

I don't really have any links I seen a guy on the forum do his tank and luckily I have a print design place around the corner so I just went and picked some up. There is adhesive on one side and it is placed on the outside of the tank. I'm almost positive that the adhesive side is the same color but I would call a place to double check.


----------



## swoof

http://www.artscape-inc.com/products/

This company makes various different window films. I've used one of the frost ones on a 5 gallon tank.


----------



## prototyp3

swoof said:


> http://www.artscape-inc.com/products/
> 
> This company makes various different window films. I've used one of the frost ones on a 5 gallon tank.


When applied does it stay in place well enough to use a magnetic algae cleaner? Do you have a picture showing your tank with it?


----------



## Heroes

*My Fluval Flora at 2 months....*

So, my Fluval Flora has been up and running for about 2 months - thought I'd share.... 10 neons, 1 femaile betta, 2 CRS and 2 nerites. Sorry for the glare but I'm still trying to get the hang of this. All plants purchased through SnS. Trying a DIY CO2 because the one that came with the system was bulky (and broke easily). Hagen sent a replacement and has also sent a replacement bulb after light blew.


----------



## chumlee

how are you guys contacting hagen, can someone send me the email address or the phone no. that you're using because my light is basically broken right now.


----------



## Heroes

I think that this was the number I started with - 1-800-724-2436. They then do a pretty good job handling it by email.


----------



## swoof

prototyp3 said:


> When applied does it stay in place well enough to use a magnetic algae cleaner? Do you have a picture showing your tank with it?


I only have it on the back of my Eco Pico tank i'm sure it'll survive a magnetic cleaner. It's just a static stickon basically, as long as the soft pad on the magnetic cleaner doesn't grab the edge of the background you should be fine. http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/equipment/129603-ecoxotic-ecopico.html#post1336763


----------



## Stella Blue

Heroes said:


> I think that this was the number I started with - 1-800-724-2436. They then do a pretty good job handling it by email.


I haven't had my light burn out "yet" but it does have a large black spot on it! I called the 800 # and told them my bulb was bad, the told me the ballast is more than likely bad. The told me they'll have a new ballast and bulb sent out today!

wow..... that's service!!!!


----------



## jrsticks

I will jump in for EBI P.I.M.P.#18. will post some picks soon. Heroes is that Westchester N.Y.?


----------



## gringostar9

My light on my EBi has been finickey since day 1... Im living away from home right now and i only go back once a month so last time i was home i just put a cfl blub over the tank. My mom feeds my shrimp and fish now. I'm hoping to move the tank here in a few weeks.


----------



## Heroes

jrsticks, Westchester, NY is correct (Scarsdale). What LFS do you use?

Just got my replacement light fixture from Hagen yesterday. Disappointed that I've had problems with CO2 and light but customer service has been good. The tank above has black sign vinyl - doesn't look great in the poor pictures but looks really nice in person.


----------



## jrsticks

Heroes, New Rochelle. I don't really have a LFS. I just got back into tanks recently and the ones that were around when i had tanks back then are all gone now. Now just the chain stores around here. What LFS do you use? I here one is opening in Larchmont.


----------



## Heroes

jrsticks, I work in the City so try to get downtown when I can. Petco on Central when somewhat desperate. I was hoping you knew something that I didn't....


----------



## Aquascapejackson

...so, do Spec owners get to join


----------



## dtum

Hi,

Starting my own tank, second day. The water was dark grey for the first day, but now looks much better. Any thoughts / suggestions on what I might add?


----------



## cmosh

Plants and shrimp? But seriously, you don't need to do anything, I'm sure it was just the sediment from the substrate settling, if you want to clear it fast just throw a felt pad in the first chamber of the filter.


----------



## Flyin Hawaiian

Count me in as Fluval Pimp #20.

It has been up and running for 2 weeks now. Here are my specs:

Finnex 360 canister filter

Hydor Theo 50 watt

Grapevine Wood

Anubias Barteri Congensis
Anubias Barteri Nana
Red Ludwigia
Anacharis
Java Moss
Marimo Moss Ball

3 CRS
2 Amano
1 VT Betta

I plan to also add some nerites and a few golden cloud minnows in the near future. I'm also indecisive about what type of carpeting plant I want to use. Comments and suggestions are welcome ; P

And for your viewing pleasure










and here is a video

http://s1092.photobucket.com/albums.../Fluval Ebi/?action=view&current=IMG_3942.mp4


----------



## Daddyshrimp

Hi Guys,

I'm looking to get an Ebi as a birthing tank for my shrimp, but wanted to put a hang on filter on it. If you forget about the lid, could I fit a hang-on filter on the back wall of the tank?

Cheers!

P.S. Some really nice looking tanks...nice one!


----------



## Lisa816

Checking in as Ebi PIMP #21 :icon_bigg
Here's my Ebi...


----------



## Lisa816

Daddyshrimp said:


> I'm looking to get an Ebi as a birthing tank for my shrimp, but wanted to put a hang on filter on it. If you forget about the lid, could I fit a hang-on filter on the back wall of the tank?


Daddyshrimp, you can use a hang on filter if you don't use the lid. I'm not sure if it could go on the back because the foam background might be in the way (unless you're planning to remove the background). You could definitely fit a hang on filter on the side of the tank without the lid, but keep the background. I'm going to change my filter to a Zoo Med 501 canister filter, but I'll have to lose the lid for that too.


----------



## Daddyshrimp

Thanks for the reply Lisa!


Lisa816 said:


> I'm not sure if it could go on the back because the foam background might be in the way (unless you're planning to remove the background).


How thick is the back wall?


Lisa816 said:


> I'm going to change my filter to a Zoo Med 501 canister filter, but I'll have to lose the lid for that too.


Couldn't you put two holes in the lid for the I/O pipes?

Can the position of the light be moved or is it stuck in the middle?

I don't have anywhere around me who seem to sell the tank, so I can only go on Internet info.

Neil (Daddyshrimp)


----------



## swoof

The lid is a piece of glass, you could trim the plastic pieces that hold the lid in the back for the in and out hoses of a 501. The lid has recessed cuts on the back corners for wires. Might have to shave the corners of the foam too, it's about an inch to inch and a half thick depending on where you look at it. The light can be shifted from side to side along the back, it has a little ledge on the inside of the tank to hold the foam down/hold the lid.


----------



## Daddyshrimp

Thanks swoof!

I'm thinking of having a clear Perspex lid made so I can have the appropriate holes included.


swoof said:


> The light can be shifted from side to side along the back, it has a little ledge on the inside of the tank to hold the foam down/hold the lid.


Good to hear, so I'm not limited (within reason) to the size of the hang-on filter I get. All sounding good so far!


----------



## Alaizabelle

I'm Ebi Pimp #22  I adore my little tank (a flora tank with all the ebi accessories... long story!) 

Pics to come soon!


----------



## swoof

Just remember with a hang on back you'll have to cut a big section of the lid if you get a plexiglas one. If you want it on the back and not on the side you'll have to remove the background or cut sections of it out for the intake.


----------



## itchy201

Count me in as a ebi pimp #23. No pics yet I am waiting for my driftwood to sink before I start scaping the tank.


----------



## Daddyshrimp

Can anyone suggest a decent HOB filter which will fit on the Ebi, taking into account the light will need moving to one side and a lid mod will need doing?


----------



## gringostar9

Taking # 24 Woop... Just moved my tank to work. Ordering a ton of stuff for it this week. Be back with pictures soon.


----------



## chumlee

WOW... I've been missing for like +2 months. It's great to see that this group I set up is helping its members out. I also saw some awesome tanks posted. My ebi,due to the light being broken...yes I still haven't called them yet Im lazy....has had most of the shrimp removed and put into my rimless 20G Long. Im running no c02 either. I've been lazy with water changes as well (not so much lazy, just busy with school/exams/sports) and have lost some shrimp too. I have to restock soon, or just convert to fish. I love the way my tank looks now though (that's the 20g long Im talking about).


----------



## tbarabash

This makes me 25 I guess....

Right after setting it up:


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Water settled but less quality: 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Cynth

tbarabash, that is a sweet looking piece of driftwood. Your tank looks nice.


----------



## seank

IM #26 lol heres my Ebi after a rescape.


----------



## ncharlie

Where did you get the extra lights?


----------



## Cynth

seank said:


> IM #26 lol heres my Ebi after a rescape.
> 
> View attachment 32505



Awesome driftwood. Tank looks great!


----------



## Cynth

ncharlie said:


> Where did you get the extra lights?




The lights are pretty cheap at amazon http://www.amazon.com/Fluval-Mini-Power-Compact-Lamp/dp/B004QSV8XK/ref=acc_glance_k_ai_-2_t_3

Finnex makes a similar light too.


----------



## ncharlie

Cynth said:


> The lights are pretty cheap at amazon http://www.amazon.com/Fluval-Mini-Power-Compact-Lamp/dp/B004QSV8XK/ref=acc_glance_k_ai_-2_t_3
> 
> Finnex makes a similar light too.


I was considering getting an extra light. . . but . . . .

The light is 25$

A new brand in the box tank is 89$

So for about 75$ I get an extra filter, tank, substrate, food.

I was considering using the extra tank for a hospital tank.

Decisions decisions decisions!


----------



## Cynth

ncharlie said:


> I was considering getting an extra light. . . but . . . .
> 
> The light is 25$
> 
> A new brand in the box tank is 89$
> 
> So for about 75$ I get an extra filter, tank, substrate, food.
> 
> I was considering using the extra tank for a hospital tank.
> 
> Decisions decisions decisions!


If I bought the kit for spare parts, I'd end up buying extra lights for it too after I set it up lol


----------



## 2020

#27... in its fourth week :smile:


----------



## Cynth

2020 that looks awesome.


----------



## Kitty_Kitsch

This makes me 28!


----------



## PinoyBoy

This thread makes me want to get an Ebi.



Kitty_Kitsch said:


> This makes me 28!


Picture or no membership :icon_twis Just joking.


Here's a list of the Fluval Ebi/Flora Pimp Club:
1.	Chumlee
2.	Cynth
3.	Gunplameister
4.	Bigboij
5.	Nikegurl637
6.	Tim S
7.	Aquavert
8.	Senior Shrimpo
9.	xJaypex
10.	Geniusdudekiran
11.	BetaBerry
12.	Moe
13.	Sandie
14.	Jmowbray
15.	Greenbox
16.	Whizzle
17.	Cansalt
18.	???
19.	???
20.	Flyin Hawaiian
21.	Lisa816
22.	Alaizabelle
23.	Itchy201
24.	Gringostar9
25.	Tbarabash
26.	Seank
27.	2020
28.	KittyKitsch


Sucks because there should be more, it's just that other owners didn't claim a number  and I couldn't find who 18 and 19 was. Sorry.


----------



## Kitty_Kitsch

??? is both 18 and 19!


----------



## Tim S

So....I've had my Ebi for what, 7 months now? First the light went out...had to replace it...then the filter junked out....had to replace that...NOW at 4am the back styrofoam rock wall BUSTED out through the glass top! Nice tank, but man...the rest is JUNK! Anyone else have all these fail too?


----------



## Cynth

Tim S said:


> So....I've had my Ebi for what, 7 months now? First the light went out...had to replace it...then the filter junked out....had to replace that...NOW at 4am the back styrofoam rock wall BUSTED out through the glass top! Nice tank, but man...the rest is JUNK! Anyone else have all these fail too?



Wow I hate hearing that after 7 months the foam back came off. I have two of them and one was set up before I knew the backs were flying off. On the second one I took the back off and put it back in using lots of extra of silicone.

I ditched the filters because they got noisy when I covered them so they wouldn't suck up baby shrimp.

The light bulbs were replaced for free and I haven't had any issues with them since then.


----------



## PinoyBoy

Kitty_Kitsch said:


> ??? is both 18 and 19!


I couldn't find the user who claimed the number =/ All I saw was Flyin Hawaiian claiming #20.

Hopefully I'll be a member of this elusive club in the next couple of weeks/months.


----------



## Kitty_Kitsch

Okay I managed to get a picture of mine with my cell. You can also make out my orange bee shrimp in the bag(she got into the ebi with my plants!)


----------



## Kitty_Kitsch

I hope my backing doesn't kersplode! I guess I'm moving in November so if it holds on until then I'll tear down and re-glue it.


----------



## Buff Daddy

I'm #29! I've had mine since Father's Day and it's full of yellow shrimp. I'll try to get a photo or two up this weekend.


----------



## Kitty_Kitsch

I moved some stuff around and added some moss. I only have the one orange bee in there, I figured she was already in there. Let me snap a pic! Okay excuse the cell pics!
















This is a blurry shot of my little lady, her name is Tang!


----------



## Kitty_Kitsch

Ok I wanted to add an update of my ebi because I just got new plants from ukamikazu and I didn't know where to post it! The water has gone back to being clear after this.








I'm undecided on the hair grass... may not keep it.


----------



## Onenobee

#30 



















First post but long time lurker. Sorry pics taken with phone camera so it is no very good. Will try and get better pics posted. Tank has been set up for just over 2 months.


----------



## Kitty_Kitsch

It looks great! I've had mine 24 days now








I put some fishing line netting over the slate with the java moss and I have a ball of willow moss hanging out in there... I think I'm going to detach the back wall and make a wall out of the willow moss.
The rock is quartz with little flecks of pyrite(?) in it, I found it in my horse yard in 1994 and never knew what to do with it.


----------



## Onenobee

Better Pictures of my Fluval


----------



## karatekid14

Wow nice to see a lily, gorgeous tank.


----------



## Kitty_Kitsch

Oh man! Mine looks nothing like those pics any more! Must get new pics...


----------



## Dave-H

I want a little canister filter, maybe that ZooMed 501. But I can't remove the lid cause I've got cats who lke to go fishing (and swimming). 

Couldn't i just take the lid over to the local glass shop and have them cut a couple of notches for the input/output?? Seems like the kind of glass that could be cut - is it??


----------



## Cynth

Dave-H said:


> I want a little canister filter, maybe that ZooMed 501. But I can't remove the lid cause I've got cats who lke to go fishing (and swimming).
> 
> Couldn't i just take the lid over to the local glass shop and have them cut a couple of notches for the input/output?? Seems like the kind of glass that could be cut - is it??



If that wont work you could buy some acrylic and have a top cut out of that. Acrylic can be easily cut to make room for the filter hoses and what not.


----------



## tabasj

*Fluval Ebi #31*

The tank has been setup for about 8 months.
Flora: anubias nana
anubias petite nana
mini pellia 
peacock moss
rose moss
subwassertang 
salvinia
Fauna:CRS and Sakuras


----------



## Cynth

tabasj said:


> The tank has been setup for about 8 months.
> Flora: anubias nana
> anubias petite nana
> mini pellia
> peacock moss
> rose moss
> subwassertang
> salvinia
> Fauna:CRS and Sakuras


That looks really nice!


----------



## Kitty_Kitsch

That's lovely!
Here's mine, going on 3 months this week!








Sorry it's a cell pic and pardon my algae lol And I need to top it off.
I'm so proud of my giant crypt, it had two leaves when I put it in there!


----------



## thefisherman

may i claim #31?  this group is awesome!


----------



## baysidefish

can I be Fluval EBI Pimp #32 ?


thanks


----------



## airangel

*Reserve me a spot..Flora Pimp #33*

Hi All

Tank should arrive Thursday, if Petsolutions tracker info is correct. Hoping wherever I ordered another 4.4 lb bag of stratum comes Thursday too. 

Eyeballing some plants to add to a few I've got in other tanks, I just don't have much of a green thumb so the Flora project should be an adventure.

After seeing so many great tank set ups, I hope I can do mine justice. Will of course post pics as things progress. Reading what to do and not to do while waiting for my goodies to arrive. Guessing I'll put extra silicone on the backing before I do anything else. 

Plans are for some neons, an otoclinus and an assassin snail. If I can find some RCS I'd like to add them as well. Plants I have now are anubias nana on driftwood & moss balls. 

Glad to find this thread.

Update: Jan 2012...set up tank and deciding on the fish, not sure on the neons. Will swap out lite for the new 26w Finnex and probably use that light on the Spec. Moss balls to be added to tanks, just haven't gotten that far yet. It's still a work in progress.


----------



## dunehole

How much extra substrate do you all think the Ebi needs, 4.4, 8lbs.?


----------



## baysidefish

dunehole said:


> How much extra substrate do you all think the Ebi needs, 4.4, 8lbs.?


IMO, 4.4 that comes with it is not enough....I added another 2lbs to it.


----------



## Alaizabelle

I have two up now, I'll have to put up some pictures


----------



## chumlee

I have to update mine!!


Heres a quick pic.











Every tube is crooked, I know


----------



## PinoyBoy

Chumlee, what powerhead is that?


----------



## Calmia22

I would happily take Flora pimp #34! Got mine for Christmas, but haven't been able to play with it a whole lot yet.


----------



## seacraft20

*set up question*

Just starting to setup the EBI that we received as a holiday gift from family members. The lfs recommended a Fluval 50W heater but the power cord on that unit is pretty thick/stiff and really doesn't want to make tight, smooth bends to allow it to get out of the tank without causing the glass top to be propped up and not sit flush. I've opened up the holes/slots on the rear corner glass supports plus I've cut away some of the foam background material and re-routed the cord similar to what's shown in the attached .jpeg, but that looks awful. Any suggestions on how to resolve this problem?


----------



## II Knucklez II

I'm 35

hello just got into the hobbie about 5 months ago and got 3 tanks lol 
i used 2 bags of fluval shrimp substrate
cut up a matte of dwarf baby tears
Anubias, Coffeefolia
Parva
Dwarf hair grass
Anacharis
Nesaea Red
Jungle val
some type of moss lol(came with shrimp i bought)
dirftwood from www.manzanita-driftwood.com
also will be putting Crystal Red Shrimp with Galaxy Rasbroa and maybe a betta

oh and the back ground came off a month ago and i had to take everything out and redo it. put alot of silcone on there


----------



## kubalik

I guess I am 36 
low tech , all original equipment .


----------



## ElBoltonero

Ebi Pimp #37 represent!










The centerpiece is actually a fake mangrove root ornament. It fits perfectly and makes a lot more "floor space" for the shrimp. There's too many plants in there for me to list.


----------



## Gillingham

No pictures yet as I just setup the tank yesterday but after reading this thread and some of your EBI build threads I pulled the trigger on one; #38 it is. Now to wait for my plants to arrive and for the thing to cycle.


----------



## Gillingham

Since all my moss/other plants seem to be held up in shipping somewhere I fabbed up a really rough lexan lid to accommodate my larger heater cord and the water lines in/out.

Predrilled the corners of the large cutout for the water tubes, then just sawed everything out with the handsaw you see in the pictures. I do wish I had a larger drill bit but I didn't want to head back out to the store just to get one that I dont know if I will use again.





I probably will need to sand down some of the cuts/drills but I don't have the correct grit on hand.


----------



## Gillingham

Finally got most of the plants I wanted in. I'm thinking of ordering some more fissiden to fill in the driftwood or maybe tie on another moss; just not sure what to get yet.

Also my first big batch of shrimp should get here tomorrow to attempt breeding in this thing.


----------



## D3monic

Ebi-topia


----------



## inka4041

I love this thread. Really great to see all the different directions people took with the ebi's odd dimensions. Here's my contribution. 










Pardon the cloudiness. The photo was taken shortly after a wc, and a dose of mosura mud powder.


----------



## Gillingham

Looks like I had a few fish die off over the weekend, I was out of town and I'm thinking it may have been heat related.

Anyone using LED lights instead of the CFLs, do they output any less heat? Any recommendations for replacing the fluval lights, I'm currently running two of them.


----------



## Calmia22

So is there anyone in here using the 1 light the tank came with without any co2? I haven't been able to do a set up for mine yet, and I have Black beard Algae all over my main crypt and some on my micro sword.


----------



## ncharlie

I had two lights on the FLuval EBI and had black alage all over. No Co2


I took down one light. Helped with the alage.

Then I did 1 week with no lights and now I use lights for only about 6 hours.

Much less black alage.


----------



## Calmia22

I ended up taking all the plants out and putting them into my 75 gallon. The crypt had grown so much that it could have easily been the only plant in the tank! Lol

I did reduce my lighting, but I think I will try 6 hours on mine too, considering that the tank also sits next to my 75g which has it's T5's on for 10 hours. 

Going to eventually do diy co2 on this tank, again once I get it re-planted. Just upgraded from a 55g to a 75g so thats my main priority right now.


----------



## dunehole

I recently got an Ebi, cycling now. I am curious what are you all doing to make your filter baby shrimp safe? I put some filter floss in the empty chamber at the input, but it sucks straight up to the top and if I fill that space full enough to block up the intake slits it slows the flow down too much. I have heard people mention pantyhose, but how are you doing that? putting the entire bottom piece inside of pantyhose, cutting it, then putting the top on to hold it in place? How long does it take your pantyhose to clog up and slow the flow? Any better ideas?

Thanks.
Matt


----------



## Calmia22

dunehole said:


> I recently got an Ebi, cycling now. I am curious what are you all doing to make your filter baby shrimp safe? I put some filter floss in the empty chamber at the input, but it sucks straight up to the top and if I fill that space full enough to block up the intake slits it slows the flow down too much. I have heard people mention pantyhose, but how are you doing that? putting the entire bottom piece inside of pantyhose, cutting it, then putting the top on to hold it in place? How long does it take your pantyhose to clog up and slow the flow? Any better ideas?
> 
> Thanks.
> Matt


My local petco sells 2 packs of long piece of filter floss that comes in the filter. I put another piece of that in the first column of the filter and it really seems to make a difference. It's a little loose in there too.


----------



## Calmia22

Ok, question time:

I moved the light on mine today, and the background came right off. So... how did you guys get the silicone off without scratching up the tank? I will be breaking the tank down at the end of next week for a major filtration change so I can peel it off then.


----------



## dunehole

Calmia22 said:


> Ok, question time:
> 
> I moved the light on mine today, and the background came right off. So... how did you guys get the silicone off without scratching up the tank? I will be breaking the tank down at the end of next week for a major filtration change so I can peel it off then.



It was really easy with a razor blade.. comes right off, no scratches if you keep the blade at a very steep angle.


----------



## II Knucklez II

update of #35 here. I will be putting more baby tears in from my 10g soon and will have to start dosing fertz


----------



## The Dude

Man I love these. I'm trying to talk my wife into letting me get one. All my other tanks are regular boring setups


----------



## Drgreen

Your tank looks really good, How many fish and what kind are you keeping in there?


----------



## Ziggy

Any more updates on EBI's/Floras? I'm just about to start one (late to the party I know ) beginning with stand build...


----------



## Calmia22

Heres mine!

1 1/2 years old. 1 light, added amazonia to the stratum. Removed the internal filter and created a undergravel filter that hooks onto the hang on back filter. 
Inhabitants are some coffee bean rasboras, and currently around 150 cherry shrimp
Plants include:
Wisteria
Anubas nana petite
Anubas on the driftwood (unknown variation)
Crypts (Again unknown variation)
and some randomly floating java moss.

The wisteria is much taller now and takes up the entire back of the tank. It's a very thick forest that the shrimp spend most of their time in.


----------



## Ziggy

Those plants look really vibrant for just the stock light and no CO2. Very encouraging.

Is that a typo on the number of shrimp?

I'm thinking of ditching the stock filter in favor of something like a 2211, but need to sort out my stand first.


----------



## Calmia22

Ziggy said:


> Those plants look really vibrant for just the stock light and no CO2. Very encouraging.
> 
> Is that a typo on the number of shrimp?
> 
> I'm thinking of ditching the stock filter in favor of something like a 2211, but need to sort out my stand first.


Thank you!

No typo, there are about 150. Most of my adults have died off, so only their shrimplets remain. 

I was loosing a lot of shrimplets to the stock filter. Now I don't loose any.


----------

